# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  needing help with wifes bw.

## bearbear

age 42
5'1"
146lbs

Tsh 1.100 uiU/ml 0.450-4.500

T4 8.2 ug/dl 4.5-12.0

T3(uptake) 28 % 24-39

T4Free 1.22 ng/dl 0.82-1.77

Estridol 13.1pg/ml

Testosterone serum 15ng/dl

LH 2.5miU/ml

FSH 7.5mIU/ml

prolactin 15.3ng/ml

Red Blood Count 4.72 x10e6/ul 3.77-5.28

White Blood Count 10.8 x10E3/ul 3.4-10.8

Hemoglobin 13.0 g/dl 11.1-15.9

Hematocrit 38.4 % 34.046.6

she says she is feeling very tired by mid afternoon also weight gain always waking up in the night thirsty and low sex drive.

----------


## Bonaparte

Her estradiol levels are menopausal.
Has she gone through/started early menopause?
If not, in what phase of her menstrual cycle were these labs drawn (I would assume follicular phase)?

If it isn't menopause, then I would suspect that it is because of whatever is lowering her estrogen levels.

----------


## bearbear

she has not gone thru menopause yet and been told by her gyno shes not premenopausal.

----------


## bearbear

oh and of course the Dr. said her labs look fine

----------


## Bonaparte

> she has not gone thru menopause yet and been told by her gyno shes not premenopausal.


Then something is lowering her estradiol and causing her to feel shitty.
Is she taking an AI, AAS, or any questionable supplements?

----------


## bearbear

the only thing she takes is phentermine a diet pill

----------


## thisAngelBites

In addition to the concern about the estradiol, I am wondering whether she might be anaemic, and about her blood glucose levels. Is this all the blood work that was done?

Her testosterone levels are also low, or since the levels for women are not as well established as for men, perhaps it is better to say they are sub-optimal.

----------


## bearbear

no i have more to the blood work just didnt know what was important to post

----------


## thisAngelBites

Post it all. The more we can see, the more we can point out things we think could be relevant.

----------


## bearbeartn

Will do it today

----------


## Bonaparte

> the only thing she takes is phentermine a diet pill


Ok, well an amphetamine analogue can mess with all sorts of stuff. Its common side effects match up to all your wife's symptoms.
Phentermine is only supposed to be used short term for weight loss (a kickstart if you will). How long has she been on it?
I'd try tapering off that and see if it helps, but she should bring all this to her doc's attention first (especially since he's actually getting paid for this. lol)

----------


## Bonaparte

You there, op?

----------


## Sinister-

There good info here since my wife is also on phentermine and now she is off it now but her weight has came back.

----------

